

What is f=f? - gnosis
http://joeclark.org/ffaq.html

======
telemachos
Under "What programs support f=f?" he mentions Pine but not Mutt. I use Mutt
and was curious, and it turns out you can easily set f=f in Mutt. (I'm not
sure yet how much good it will do me. What really matters in this case is what
_other_ people send me, and they are nearly all sending me HTML mail at this
point. So it's probably a wash.)

1\. In your .muttrc use the option 'set text_flowed=yes'

2\. Configure your editor so that it outputs proper messages. For Vim, you add
'w' to the formatoptions for email.

Note that these are two distinct steps. Mutt itself doesn't handle composing
messages; your editor does.

See here for more information: <http://www.mutt.org/doc/devel/manual.html#ff>

